# Slovak: máš dôvod



## Setwale_Charm

Ahoj!!
 Frankly, I am not quite sure whether this is Czech or Slovak. This came as a reply to my sentence about me studying Czech and Slovak:
_Super...mas dôvod_ 
Co to znaci: dôvod?


----------



## werrr

Setwale_Charm said:


> Ahoj!!
> Frankly, I am not quite sure whether this is Czech or Slovak. This came as a reply to my sentence about me studying Czech and Slovak:
> _Super...mas dôvod_
> Co to znaci: dôvod?


It’s broken Slovak (the “ô” should strike you), resp correct Slovak partly without accents.

“Dôvod” means “reason/cause/argument/motive”, it is also commonly, but erroneously, used as “purpose/aim/objective”.


----------



## Azori

werrr said:


> “Dôvod” means “reason/cause/argument/motive”, it is also commonly, but erroneously, used as “purpose/aim/objective”.


I didn't know _dôvod_ means purpose. Could you give an example?


----------



## texpert

Werr to asi myslel tak, že se dôvod _používá _ve smyslu účel/záměr/cíl. Přísně vzato totiž znamená jen příčinu. To však bude i případ anglického reason či motive, pokud se nemýlím?


----------



## Azori

A kde sa dôvod používa vo význame cieľ? Lebo v otázke "máš dôvod?" slovo dôvod znamená len príčinu, nie cieľ. Podľa mňa sú to slová s dosť odlišným významom aby sa mohli len tak zamieňať.


----------



## Mišo

_dôvod_ 
→ 	argument
	→ 	causa
	→ 	cause
	→ 	found
	→ 	ground
	→ 	motive
	→ 	purpose *(of)*
	→ 	reason
	→ 	reason (for)
	→ 	room


----------



## Azori

Môj slovník to vykladá trochu inak.


----------



## winpoj

The last meaning really intrigues me, Mišo. Could you give us a sentence where "dôvod" would mean "room"?


----------



## werrr

lior neith said:


> A kde sa dôvod používa vo význame cieľ? Lebo v otázke "máš dôvod?" slovo dôvod znamená len príčinu, nie cieľ. Podľa mňa sú to slová s dosť odlišným významom aby sa mohli len tak zamieňať.


My point was the difference between “dôvod” and “účel/zámer”. I never raised the word “cieľ”. 

Q: Z akého dôvodu?
A: Aby…

That’s the confusion I spoke about.


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> The last meaning really intrigues me, Mišo. Could you give us a sentence where "dôvod" would mean "room"?


Good question, the closest meaning of “room” I see here is “opportunity”, but that’s still far away.


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> The last meaning really intrigues me, Mišo. Could you give us a sentence where "dôvod" would mean "room"?



No problems: "dôvod *zvýšenia cien" = "room for improvement".

*allowing



werrr said:


> Good question, the closest meaning of “room” I see here is “opportunity”, but that’s still far away.



Very true, this may to fit like a glove: *"opportunity for st."*, I should just think so. 
Consequently it seems so, this is not, say the least prima facie, as far away in English as in C&S.


----------



## Azori

Room for improvement = dôvod zvýšenia cien?? Hm, I would translate it as _priestor,_ _možnosť,_ _dôvod_ _na_ _zlepšenie._


----------



## texpert

lior neith said:


> A kde sa dôvod používa vo význame cieľ? Lebo v otázke "máš dôvod?" slovo dôvod znamená len príčinu, nie cieľ. Podľa mňa sú to slová s dosť odlišným významom aby sa mohli len tak zamieňať.


 

_Alespoň mám důvod tam jít. _
_I found a reason to keep living. _
(nikoli překlad, ale dvě obvyklé věty, které se používají v CZ i EN).


----------



## winpoj

I must admit I don't understand Mišo's answer very well. Hope that others fare better.


----------



## Mišo

winpoj said:


> I must admit I don't understand Mišo's answer very well. Hope that others fare better.



Grammatically and terminologically, I do my best.

As pertains sentential or implication, all up is foolproof. 
What I could have to written was inornately scripture.


----------



## Azori

Mišo said:


> As pertains sentential or implication, all up is foolproof.


Could you write this in Slovak please? I'm at my wits' end with this sentence.


----------



## Mišo

I do not see the only one valid room for coming up to expectations.


----------



## Ayazid

Mišo said:


> I do not see the only one valid room for coming up to expectations.



Nebylo by opravdu vhodnější vézt dál tuhle diskuzi česky/slovensky? Vypadá to, že pokud bude dál pokračovat v angličtině, tak budou asi bohužel vznikat jen další a další nedorozumění  Setwale_Charm se, jak sama napsala, učí česky i slovensky, takže by s tím neměl být problém...


----------



## texpert

Otázka zní, zda k tomu máme *důvod *

(anebo to raději máme dělat s nějakým záměrem..)


----------



## werrr

I have the same problem to understand the example with “room for improvement”, but I think I found better example. I have no problem to understand the “room” as used in “room for doubts” as “důvod/dôvod”.


----------

